# Anyone missing a tegu???



## Grendel (Sep 28, 2012)

So my wife calls me on a Friday afternoon at work and in a few choice words informs me that I embarrassed her in front of the neighbors, because one of my tegus escaped and a neighbor had to catch it in the yard across the street. She put it an empty cage in the garage and I can deal with it when I get home.
I did not go straight home, but met my wife and kids for dinner, where I got an extra earful about being irresponsible pet owner, etc...
When I got home in the evening I went to the garage, found my two tegus locked up like they were supposed to be, and a new unknown smaller tegu. It was not my tegu that escaped! This is a female, maybe a year old, possibly a red ( maybe a black nose). I know that tegus established themselves in south Florida, but I live in the middle of the city in Jacksonville ( north Florida), so this must be an escaped pet. I checked local Craigslist, and no posts about a missing tegu. 


P.S anyone know how to post a picture from an iPad or iPhone on tegu talk?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 28, 2012)

Who knows but please keep it or sell if you can't find the owner. The state of Florida does not take kindly to invasive species and has been known to euthanize them.


----------



## Grendel (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh I plan to keep it, no worries here, I got room for one more.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 28, 2012)

You can purchase the Tapatalk app to post pictures right from your phone. It's $3 put I personally like it a lot. Or you can download photo bucket app, and upload the pictures from your phone to that, then copy the links from there.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 28, 2012)

Good! Post some pics when possible.


----------



## Deac77 (Sep 28, 2012)

I like the tap talk app works for A LOT of forums


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 28, 2012)

I got the app for free.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 28, 2012)

Whoa crazy story! You gotta keep her haha 
Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Omg...complete riot 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grendel (Sep 28, 2012)

Got the app and here are the pics:

The new tegu is the smaller one next to my 2 year old female extreme giant[attachment=5369][attachment=5370][attachment=5371][attachment=5372]


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 28, 2012)

Red. And I would NOT put that anywhere near your collection. Quarantine it for a few weeks.


----------



## got10 (Sep 28, 2012)

I second what tegusareawsome said. you don't want to take any chances . I failed to quarantine a dragon and my whole breeding colony was wiped out in a month .


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 28, 2012)

_Congrats on the find and seriously,.. quarantine new pets.
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=10322#axzz27pylVEbZ_


----------



## tegus4life (Sep 28, 2012)

Woah that's crazy! Neat pics


----------



## Grendel (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes I'm fully aware of quarantine, just don't care to.


----------



## tommyboy (Sep 29, 2012)

Very cool story. I wish I could find tegus in my neighborhood!

On another topic.....Im curious about your extremes tail kinks. I have a 2011 extreme that has the exact same issue. Has it been like that since you got it?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Sep 29, 2012)

You don't care to quarantine an animal that is skinny and unhealthy looking and just came out of some random persons backyard after almost certainly being loose in the "wild" for quite a while?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 29, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Yes I'm fully aware of quarantine, just don't care to.



_That's fine,.. it's your thread, although the information was not posted just for you but also those who do care._


----------



## Grendel (Sep 29, 2012)

The extreme is a 2010 from varnyard. I bought it in December that year. He held it back because of the kinks and ended up selling it to me for 300 instead of 350 cause of them. I understand its not a desirable trait, but I like the way it looks and can't see how it effects the tegu in a negative way.


Ya I'm not worried about separating them in this situation. It is because my tegus live outside year round, I'm sure they have parasites themselves, and they are going to be most likely the same as the ones this one has. I doubt this one just fell of the boat that came from South America. 
I would also tell someone to keep new animals separate for a few months if they asked me. And that's why I did not reply in the other thread, but this one. 
I do quarantine my green tree pythons, but they are much more frail and expensive then these two beasts I have.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 29, 2012)

Grendel said:


> The extreme is a 2010 from varnyard. I bought it in December that year. He held it back because of the kinks and ended up selling it to me for 300 instead of 350 cause of them. I understand its not a desirable trait, but I like the way it looks and can't see how it effects the tegu in a negative way.
> 
> 
> Ya I'm not worried about separating them in this situation. It is because my tegus live outside year round, I'm sure they have parasites themselves, and they are going to be most likely the same as the ones this one has. I doubt this one just fell of the boat that came from South America.
> ...





I agree with your reasoning. Good luck with the red!


----------



## larissalurid (Sep 29, 2012)

Wow!!! What a strange coincidence lol! Your tegu gets out and you come home to find another with it lol. Lucky! X]


Just be careful about posting and asking if anyone lost a tegu. I'm sure people would lie and say they lost theirs to get a free pet. You should say lost tegu, but for proof of anyone who claims its theirs ask the age, size, gender, and what type of tegu it is exactly.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 30, 2012)

That looks like part of the wild population in florida, I'v noticed that they have the longer pointier nose.... 
Hows its attitude???


----------



## Grendel (Sep 30, 2012)

Attitude is not bad, skittish, but does not try to bite, after 2 days accepts food and eats in front of me.


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 1, 2012)

Lucky! I bought my 2012 extreme for 350 and he won't eat. Healthy otherwise but he is new. Congratulations on the free tegu!!


----------

